# Podcasts you're currently subscribed to



## daveb (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll admit it, I really like the convenience of having audio automatically downloaded to my computer. No more going online and finding the audio myself and downloading it. Then I can just stick these podcasts onto my mp3 player and take them with me wherever I go, great if you have to drive a lot like I do.

I thought it might be interesting to see what broadcasts others find beneficial and have in their podcast list.

Here's my current selection:

Rev. David Silversides
Rev. David P Murray
Trinitarian Bible Society
Whitehorse Inn
Renewing your Mind with RC Sproul

What's in your list?


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 22, 2007)

White Horse Inn
Wild Boar News Podcast
Sinners and Saints 
Ordinary Means


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 22, 2007)

Paul Tripp Ministries
Grace to You
Steve Brown, Etc
In His Grip


----------



## Davidius (Feb 22, 2007)

White Horse Inn
Wild Boar News
Ordinary Means
Renewing Your Mind
The Narrow Mind


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 22, 2007)

So far:

Grace to You
Desiring God
Renewing your mind
The dividing line

(Looking for other good reformed podcasts.)


----------



## Machaira (Feb 22, 2007)

Sinners and Saints
Wild Boar News
Crosstalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2007)

Christ Church
Renewing your Mind
Gary Demar


----------



## Davidius (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> (Looking for other good reformed podcasts.)



www.whitehorseinn.org


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2007)

While this is probably old hat, you can drag the podcast out of itunes and turn it into an mp3. I learned that by accident.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, don't forget Doug Kelley of RTS Charlotte's entire Systematic Theology I course, available at http://itunes.rts.edu.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oh, don't forget Doug Kelley of RTS Charlotte's entire Systematic Theology I course, available at http://itunes.rts.edu.




WHA?!?!!?!?????

FOR REAL!!!!

*rushes home*


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, to answer the question:

10th Prez Podcast
Desiring God
My Church (Gaithersburg Comm. Church)
Grace To You
Holy Culture Radio (Christian Hip Hop)
Renewing Your Mind
Soaring Oaks Presbyterian
The Albert Mohler Show
Dividing Line
Wild Boar
Truth For Life
Way of the Master Radio (you should subscribe to this......)


----------



## Davidius (Feb 22, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> WHA?!?!!?!?????
> 
> FOR REAL!!!!
> 
> *rushes home*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2007)

I feel a new Link Category coming on....

http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=29

Tada!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2007)

I listened to Al Mohler religiously (no pun) for about a month. Very encouraging. I couldn't keep up the pace at the time and so stopped, but he would definitely be in my top three.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2007)

For me:

Renewing your Mind
Wild Boar News
Dividing Line
Unchained Radio
White Horse Inn


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2007)

Great lists guys, the RTS audio course is quite interesting, can't beat the price. 



SemperFideles said:


> I feel a new Link Category coming on....
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=29
> 
> Tada!!



Cool.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the url for the Renewing Your Mind weekend podcast? Last time I looked for it I couldn't find it.


----------

